# Security Camera Recording HELP!



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi. Iam new to the group. I saw somewhere where I could record using the manual mode without a sub. I have a series 2 Tivo 540040 model. I went through the setup guide as stated and told the Tivo I was using a cable with box setup, then setup my manual recordings and it was working great for about a week. Now it won't let me even do a a manual recording without subscribing. Does anyone know how to get around this? I'm only using it to record my security cameras. Seems like someone was using the same tivo for months without subscribing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for any replies.

Mike
Spokane,Wa


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

_I saw somewhere where I could record using the manual mode without a sub. I have a series 2 Tivo 540040 model._

You must have missed the point that that only works with original series 1 standalone TiVos. All Series2 units require subscriptions.


----------



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

Silentguy
Registered User


Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Seattle
Posts: 40 Just a quick update.

I have been happily using my series 2 for the last 7 months as a security camera.
I dont intend to hook it up to Tivo service, and it has remained unconnected for the last 7 months, operating as a standalone DVR.

No keys have expired, and it's working fine.

I also upgraded it with a second drive of 120GB. 




I wonder if this guy was just lucky or blowing smoke??


----------



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Series 2 TCD540040, with version 5.x of the software.

I bought it with the sole purpose of using it as a security dvr.

I have no plans to record any TV signals with it.

Here's what I did.

Before I even signed up for Tivo Service, and paid anything,
In the guided set up I set it to Cable w/ Box or Satellite so the RCA input plugs would record from them. 

This link explains this:


Then I just created a series of manual recordings, for a channel like 282, which didn't exist on the local DSS sat service.


This was before I registered for any Tivo service, 
I never had any plans to register for Tivo service.
It works without registering.

Later, I realized that if I registered for at least 30 days of service,
I could get the $100 rebate.
Since it's my 2nd Tivo, I figured spending $6.95 for a month, 
in order to get back $100 was a good deal.

So I registered for service.

However, I've only let the Tivo get the program guide once,
and it has stayed disconnected and working since then.
It's in a location where I cant reach a phone line, and 
I dont want to buy a WIFI dongle for it.

It does get the error messages, that say the Program Guide has run out,
but I dont care, as I will never record anything but the security camera from it.

Once I get the $100 rebate, I plan to just cancel the Tivo service.
It will have no impact on the security camera, as it is recording now,
without ever getting updates.

Now, I could have done all of this without subscribing for 1 month,
as it was working even before I subscribed.

That would say to me, that you can manually record, without subscribing to Tivo service.
It may be limited though, as I am not getting any program guide info at all.
It's only for the analog input which is connected to my security camera.

Does this make sense.
It works for me.

If I had read these messages, I would have never even tried it,
because the thread says it can't be done.

Anyways, I have done it, at least for the RCA inputs and a security camera.

This may not work, ifyou want to do any TV recording.
I havent tried that.

So those people who want to use a Tivo Series 2 to manually record from the RCA input, it is possible without paying a sub. 

I wonder how he made it work? KJ7VJ

Silentguy


----------



## kevster (Dec 4, 2008)

I just found this old thread and hopefully someone can please help. I have a security system in my deli and its a pain in the ass recording to vcr tapes and trying to fast forward through them to watch so I called Tivo and they told me it may be possible for tivo to find the signal and record but they don't support it. 
So here is how I am setup. 
4 cameras plug into the security monitor and the inputs and outputs from the monitor are rca jacks. These were plugged into a vcr so instead I plugged them into the in and out on the tivo. I can watch tivo on the security monitor. 
I set up the tivo as cable without box and satelite. 
There is no coaxil cable plugged into the tivo. I tried a manual record thinking it would find the video signal coming in from the monitor on the rca jack but it didn't record anything.
Anyone have any ideas on what I should try
thanks
kevster


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

kevster said:


> I just found this old thread and hopefully someone can please help. I have a security system in my deli and its a pain in the ass recording to vcr tapes and trying to fast forward through them to watch so I called Tivo and they told me it may be possible for tivo to find the signal and record but they don't support it.
> So here is how I am setup.
> 4 cameras plug into the security monitor and the inputs and outputs from the monitor are rca jacks. These were plugged into a vcr so instead I plugged them into the in and out on the tivo. I can watch tivo on the security monitor.
> I set up the tivo as cable without box and satelite.
> ...


have you considered modulating your output to a tv channel with a modulator? then you could have tivo record that channel.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

> 4 cameras plug into the security monitor and the inputs and outputs from the monitor are rca jacks. These were plugged into a vcr so instead I plugged them into the in and out on the tivo. I can watch tivo on the security monitor.
> 
> I set up the tivo as cable without box and satelite.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevster (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks works great using manual record.
At some point will the tivo stop working because
I don't have a subscription?


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

> ......At some point will the tivo stop working because
> I don't have a subscription?


Depends on which model you have.

In the series 1, the Philips branded units, and the early Sony branded units, are suppose to be able to record manually. Sometimes they will lose the ability if you do a Clear & Delete Everything, but Tivo will re-enable it if you call them.

Some of the series 2 units came with Tivo Basic, which is good for the life of the unit (I think this was limited to the units with the built in DVD drive).

The rest of the units are exploiting a bug in the software, where someone had an account on the unit at one time, but it doesn't know the account is closed. If you ever let it connect to Tivo, either through the phone line or an internet connection, it will update the subscription status and disable the record function. There is really no way to tell if one of these units will suddenly stop allowing you to record on its own - but don't do anything that will require a connection to Tivo, such as running guided setup again.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

Save yourself the headache and buy a DVD recorder with a built in hard drive, in addition to recording to a hard drive you can easily burn a dvd of the footage if needed.

They also sell security system dvrs that can record from multiple cameras.


----------



## kevster (Dec 4, 2008)

its works great, 80 - hours recording time, easy to schedule and it's 1/3 the price


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Why not just spend $60 and get a dvr card for your computer. Mine came with software to record what my 4 security cams see. You can also set it up so that you can use another computer to monitor what the cams are seeing.


----------



## kevster (Dec 4, 2008)

because I wanted to do it this way. I can watch my security camera online, at home, I can have the tivo record when I'm not there, I have a motion webcam hooked to my computer watching my safe. I have what I want, it works great 
oh and instead of spending $5000 for security systems that would do that I spent a total of $750


----------

